
No pardon for Edward Snowden - bkmn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/edward-snowden-doesnt-deserve-a-pardon/2016/09/17/ec04d448-7c2e-11e6-ac8e-cf8e0dd91dc7_story.html
======
Nadya
Two tunes, one fiddle. First and second recommendations:
[http://i.imgur.com/g2XhyW4.png](http://i.imgur.com/g2XhyW4.png)

Good to know the WaPo is finally revealing itself to be a trash mag. Amazing
how much of a 180 it took since Jeff Bezos took over, although it wasn't much
better in my eyes prior to then either.

------
kafkaesq
Dear WP,

If you don't think that Snowden's actions were ethical, then your best
recourse is very simple: don't print -- and implicitly, generate ad revenue
from -- his disclosures.

